# Trivia 3/13



## luckytrim (Mar 13, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]trivia 3/13[/FONT]
 DID YOU KNOW...
The Jeep was originally named the GP , which stood for  ‘General Purpose’ 
vehicle.

1. As of 2018, China is the Country with the largest  population; where does 
the USA fit on the list ?
  a. – Third
  b. – Fourth
  c. – Fifth
  d. – Sixth
2. The islands of Sumatra, Bali and Flores are part of what  country ?
3. A letter (or shape) that represents a number is called a  .... what ?
4. I'm sure, if you think about it, you can tell me  ;
Which of the Fifty is about 220 miles long, 220 miles wide  ?
5. In Merry Old England, there were Blacksmiths, of course;  there were also 
'Whitesmiths', workers in.....
  a. - Glass
  b. - Aluminum
  c. - Ivory
  d. - Tin
6. Strange Words are These ;
If I have a problem , STRABISMUS,  how can you tell  ?
7. Name the film in which film John Travolta got in touch with  his feminine side...
8. "Superman" had his secret identity, and so did "Batman" and  other superheroes. What was the secret identity of "Wonder Woman"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
We know that George A. Custer died at the battle of the Little  Big Horn, but 
four of his relatives died there with him.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – a
2. Indonesia
3. a Variable
4. Ohio
5. - d
6. I'm Cross-eyed
7. 'Hairspray'
8. Diana Prince 

TRUTH !!
Custer, his younger brothers Thomas  and Boston,  brother-in-law James Calhoun 
and nephew Henry Reed were killed at the Battle of the Little  Bighorn.
Interestingly, Thomas was the recipient of TWO Medals of  Honor.  During the 
Civil War, Captain Thomas Ward Custer earned his first Medal  of Honor at the 
Battle of the Namozine Church (April 3, 1865) when, under  fire, he captured 
a Confederate flag and took fourteen prisoners. Three days  later he earned 
his second Medal of Honor at the Battle of Sailor's Creek.  While capturing 
another flag, he was shot in the face.


----------

